# Just got back from Shriener Park Kerrville



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Got there Monday,got home yesterday afternoon.Had a great time.3 campers there including us,and all 3 were Casita's.I've never seen 3 casita's at one time anywhere,and only 3 in the campground,and all casita's is kinda hard to believe.We saw a gigantical axis buck that would make an elk jealous,a beautiful black buck,hundreds of jackrabbits,and jillions of deer,mostly does with little bitty spotted fawns.If you can get off during the week,handle the heat,then nows the time to go.Everything was so clean.The restroom/showers were spotless and oderless.Got me a big dose of chiggers and the park staff let me bring them home with me.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We spent all last week and weekend at Kerrville Schreiner. Had a great time..really nice park. Like you mentioned, tons of deer and jackrabbits. Wednesday all the holiday partiers started pulling in, and it was pretty crazy from Wednesday night through Friday night. Before that, there were probably only 3-4 RVs in the entire park. By Saturday night most of the crowd had left and we only had a few neighbors. I hated to leave...we really liked it there.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you liked the park ShadMan! Seen where you made a day trip to Perdanales and was wondering which do you think you like best.I've been to Perdenales too,but never camping and thought about there next time,and then saw your post where you'd been there.Rattlesnakes are all part of nature,but they suck in my book.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I didn't look around the RV area at Pedernales, unfortunately. Wish I would have.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

We have enjoyed Perdanales, comfortable state park RVing, H2O &electric. Most campsites fairly separated. Only issue was,the trip down to the river. WHEW!!! Shreiner,is fantastic.


----------

